# MAJOR ACTION PHOTO of Tito in Agility!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For those of you who post the awesome action shots with your dogs jumping, running, etc., here's one of Tito doing what HE does best!
Tito in action.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - at least you don't need to worry about wasting time getting a down on the table 

He is beautiful!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tito is doing the exact action expected of him Now if that were a comfy couch and someone's head was resting on a pillow......


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sheesh...:slap:I wanted to see AIR TITO!!!!

What a love bug smoosh face though, anyway:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh that's good  You got me I was so ready to see Tito tearing up some turf...or not...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

When you look that good, you just have to pose and let people admire you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow has he matured. He looks fabulous.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was anticipating a great action shot too! Not funny...he sure looks good though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well, he does do things besides lie around....the tunnel one was kinda funny, he came to a dead halt...I could just hear him thinking "what the heck are you doing standing there blocking the exit???"


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Luscious coat! He looks like such a sweet boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You must have used a very fast shutter speed to catch that action so crisply. :


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL - Great action shot! How ever did you get it so clear with him moving so fast? He looks like he really enjoys agility.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, next time we train remind me to bring my camera so I can get some shots of my boy too!!! Not sure though if I can keep up with him, he about did me in today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Now those are some good shots of a beautiful boy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

on that first photo it looks like he's standing on one foot! That's what I call agility.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Man, he's gorgeous!
I love the look on his face in that tunnel shot. That one is priceless.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a dignified young man! Tito reminds me so much of Aubrie on the table! Aubrie loves the table haha! Love the other pics too. Looks like he's having so much fun!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow! He's moving so fast, all I can see is a blur!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the picture on the table. He looks so nice and relaxed! Both my too just think that darn table slows them down!

The other pictures are great as well. His face coming out the tunnel is pretty classic. What in the heck are you doing standing there trying to blind me with your flashy thing!?

It's nice to FINALLY start seeing more Tito pics! First birds, now agility!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now for your boy we SERIOUSLY need a fast shutter speed! 




my4goldens said:


> Hey, next time we train remind me to bring my camera so I can get some shots of my boy too!!! Not sure though if I can keep up with him, he about did me in today.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW Tito is a handsome lad and so versitile.

Did you find your trained ducks?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Tito is doing the exact action expected of him Now if that were a comfy couch and someone's head was resting on a pillow......


Seriously. I think I might want to put a dog bed up on the platform in order to help with "down."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys, I rather think he's handsome but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Tippy, I couldn't put a bed on the table platform because then he'd be over on his back, all 4 feet sticking up in the air!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks guys, I rather think he's handsome but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> Tippy, I couldn't put a bed on the table platform because then he'd be over on his back, all 4 feet sticking up in the air!


Well now, don't ya think that should win him a prize!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Tito is gorgeous! 

Dusty always looked like that in the ring too. He'd just lay there all comfy and look around like "everybody look at me, I'm pretty!"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He did do something like that to me in obedience training once. During the "drop on recall" you call the dog to you, when he's about halfway there the "judge" signals you to have him go into a down position, and then after he drops into a down, the "judge" tells you to call him to you. Rather practical exercise, really, the dog's ability to immediately respond to a DOWN command even if he's running.
So I call Tito, the judge signals to drop him, and I say "Tito Down". He drops immediately, then rolls onto his back with all 4 feet in the air. No one knew what to say!!! 
Dogs, they always keep ya guessing!



Kimm said:


> Well now, don't ya think that should win him a prize!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just burst out laughing! I wish you caught that on video.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, I asked the trainer if that would have been an "NQ" (non-qualifying) and he said he had no idea, he'd never seen it happen before.
Gotta love goldens!




Kimm said:


> I just burst out laughing! I wish you caught that on video.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey loves agility, but has a special place in his heart for the table. Maybe after all that "effort" they need a rest.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous and so talented.


----------

